# Want to adopt a Russian Tortoise or a breed similar.



## monica02 (Dec 13, 2010)

I live in the Olympia, Washington area. My 13 year old daughter has been asking for a tort for Christmas before Christmas was even a thought. Now we are struggling to find one in our area. I have looked on Craigs List and have also looked at some sites but the shipping is steep and I am really not liking the idea of buying a baby from somebody on-line and not seeing it before hand. None of the local pet stores have any. We are looking for a Russian or similar breed. I have been doing some research and this seems to be the best fit for our family and climate. Please help, Christmas is just right around the corner. This is the only thing she has asked for so I don't have any back up ideas.
Thank you!
Monica


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 13, 2010)

You can check for any reptile shows in the area. I posted a link to one on another thread that is in March. I know that won't help you now. But as secondary option! If you want to go on a road trip a guy at the local tortie club I go to has some greeks for sale for $55.00 he may still have some avail  Mary Anne


----------

